# Changing ones User's name? (DONE)



## Lord Marbeaux (24 Jul 2010)

I asked by PM is it possible to change my User's name? I have tried a few times but failed to locate where this can be done.

Anybody know how to do it?

Thanks.


----------



## Shaun (24 Jul 2010)

You can't change your username yourself.

I've got your PM and will look at it when I'm next in the office.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Cayopro (24 Jul 2010)

Admin said:


> You can't change your username yourself.
> 
> I've got your PM and will look at it when I'm next in the office.
> 
> ...




Hi, Can you change mine for me as well :-)


----------



## Lord Marbeaux (25 Jul 2010)

Admin said:


> You can't change your username yourself.
> 
> I've got your PM and will look at it when I'm next in the office.
> 
> ...




Many thanks


----------



## montage (26 Jul 2010)

Please don't change mine again!
Abusive admin!


----------



## Shaun (26 Jul 2010)

montage said:


> Please don't change mine again!
> Abusive admin!


----------

